# your "power animal"



## bryanpaul (Dec 1, 2010)

yup, cheesy thread.....this is what you be doin in like 4th grade but, fuck it i think you can learn alot about somebody's personality.......sooo
.... if you could be, identify with, or use any animal to describe you what would it be ...WHY?....or even just what's your favorite animal?.....

I AM A MANATEE .......... gentle, freindly, perfectly content to just chill and float around munchin on seagrass all day...no "jobs" or stressfull hunting to worry about .....no building of a nest or a den cuz of weather...i'm floatin around south florida watchin the fat human girls in bikinis....no natural predators besides idiots runnin me over in their speedboats....straight margaritaville lifestyle all day erryday ......no stress no responsibilities...just a comfy existence to enjoy...plenty of time to ponder all the mysteries of the universe.....EAT, FUCK, FLOAT, CHILL...


----------



## eruiz87 (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know but that was funny lol


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 1, 2010)

this


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.cotygonzales.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/manatee.jpg


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Dec 1, 2010)

i know its really typical but i hi fived a "wild" racoon once and ever since then i just figured it was meant to be.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 1, 2010)

more my type


----------



## Maxx (Dec 1, 2010)

Goat,

ill eat just about any damn thing, ive got this annoying ass overbite, i like to chew my beard, lazy, semi-social, I LOOOVE to climb on everything....

Majestic.


----------



## headwound (Dec 1, 2010)

Charles Bronson is an acceptable power animal right? I feel like this guy every damn day.
View attachment 20346


----------



## JungleBoots (Dec 1, 2010)

Im a Ram;

Faith in numbers like faith in God,
Salvation lies in herds.
Its all about the togetherness.

Wolves be warned, i got horns,
They may eat the flesh of lambs,
but man is the cruelest animal.

Its kinda concerning actually... ive had my power animal for years... and i draw it alot... come to find i think that means im a furry...


----------



## Cade (Dec 1, 2010)

I am an Owl. 
I sit in high places to watch my prey.
I stalk only at night.
My head can also turn 180 degrees around.


----------



## Justin (Dec 1, 2010)

ManBearPig. All the way


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Look at my sig . . .
Yep wolf. The wolf signifies to me strength from within, I don't care for most people, but those that I do keep company with I am devoted and loyal to them and will defend them to the death.
I love the wilderness, can survive anywhere, not much that I fear, not man nor beast. Death is an honor that I have not yet earned. I roam my beautiful earth looking for the perfect hunting grounds. I am Diagaro Enthio = Wolf Alive. Sometimes I am Diagaro Brabda = Wolf Lost. The moons cycles take me in strange ways I can still not comprehend, governing my mood, sexual verility, and wayward wanderings. I do not take more than I need - I am symbiotic and a valuable asset to the universe she provides all that I need and I in turn Give back to her all that I have.
I don't put up with bullshit but will avoid a fight at all costs, life is too precious a thing to be taken in rage and selfishness. 

This guy . . .


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 1, 2010)

is it to late to change my answer to cthullu ?


----------



## JungleBoots (Dec 1, 2010)

Chtulhu fhtagn

He waits dreaming!


----------



## cheeses (Dec 1, 2010)

beaver


----------



## Mouse (Dec 1, 2010)

um.... Mouse? duh


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 2, 2010)

im changing it again

<a href="/whaleofashrimp/photos/49860389#mssrc=SitesPhotos_PP_ViewPhoto"><img src="http://hotlink.myspacecdn.com/images01/8/5fe06c36c1740ba952ca0ca2c1ef5e9e/m.jpg" alt="octopus" /></a>

if that dont work then click here
http://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/8/l_5fe06c36c1740ba952ca0ca2c1ef5e9e.jpg


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 2, 2010)

Diagaro said:


> Look at my sig . . .
> Yep wolf. The wolf signifies to me strength from within, I don't care for most people, but those that I do keep company with I am devoted and loyal to them and will defend them to the death.
> I love the wilderness, can survive anywhere, not much that I fear, not man nor beast. Death is an honor that I have not yet earned. I roam my beautiful earth looking for the perfect hunting grounds. I am Diagaro Enthio = Wolf Alive. Sometimes I am Diagaro Brabda = Wolf Lost. The moons cycles take me in strange ways I can still not comprehend, governing my mood, sexual verility, and wayward wanderings. I do not take more than I need - I am symbiotic and a valuable asset to the universe she provides all that I need and I in turn Give back to her all that I have.
> I don't put up with bullshit but will avoid a fight at all costs, life is too precious a thing to be taken in rage and selfishness.
> ...




http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/336/c/b/new_oc_rainbow_wolf_by_thedarklydreamer-d342zfg.jpg


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Dec 2, 2010)

bryanpaul said:


> yup, cheesy thread.....this is what you be doin in like 4th grade but, fuck it i think you can learn alot about somebody's personality.......sooo
> .... if you could be, identify with, or use any animal to describe you what would it be ...WHY?....or even just what's your favorite animal?.....
> 
> I AM A MANATEE .......... gentle, freindly, perfectly content to just chill and float around munchin on seagrass all day...no "jobs" or stressfull hunting to worry about .....no building of a nest or a den cuz of weather...i'm floatin around south florida watchin the fat human girls in bikinis....no natural predators besides idiots runnin me over in their speedboats....straight margaritaville lifestyle all day erryday ......no stress no responsibilities...just a comfy existence to enjoy...plenty of time to ponder all the mysteries of the universe.....EAT, FUCK, FLOAT, CHILL...


 
http://www.cotygonzales.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/manatee.jpg


----------



## xbocax (Dec 2, 2010)

Rat mos def, hoarder, mellow at times sporadic at others, climb, scavenge, witty, cute <3, and like to sleep with multiple members of the same species at once ;]]]]]]]]


----------



## wokofshame (Dec 3, 2010)

sadly enough mine is a human, too fucked up in the head to be anything but.
dogs are my best friends of course though


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh no you-di-ent!
fucking whale lulz, you freak - your faggoty is decently amusing most times, most times deserving of B&


----------



## Cobo (Dec 11, 2010)

Virus. The organism on the edge of life...

Capable of infecting entire populations, destroying them or advancing their evolution. All the while so ninja that no one's even sure if it can be considered a life form.


----------



## xbocax (Dec 11, 2010)

Cobo said:


> Virus. The organism on the edge of life...
> 
> Capable of infecting entire populations, destroying them or advancing their evolution. All the while so ninja that no one's even sure if it can be considered a life form.


--(A)--


----------



## spoon (Dec 11, 2010)

Mine is the guy with turretts that works at the library.

"ON TBS!!!"


----------



## Uncle Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

Strong, like an Octopus.


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 11, 2010)

turtles carry their homes on their backs. just don't flip over..


----------



## MunicipalWaylan (Dec 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EjcILt--p0U?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EjcILt--p0U?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Nachos the cross eyed cat because he's the best civil defense attorney this side of the Rio Grande


----------



## wizehop (Dec 23, 2010)

xorgarg:

Comes from the planet neburon from the xzugnan Galaxy. Its my power animal because its a strong independent creature that is A sexual and mates with itself. Because of the hypo carbate dioxide atmosphere on Neburon (not to be confused with Neburan of the ortize galaxy) Xorgargs ar able to travel vast distances by inhaling the light gas and using it to float. You may also note this is the only animal on neburon that can do so.
Xorgargs are predators but not the kind that like children. They hunt, sleep and masterbait (A sexual) when ever the FUCK they feel like it. A lot of other animal of the same species dont like the fact the the Xorgarg dont move the same as them, but the Xorgarg do what the FUCK they want and they can float, so they dont care.
The weird thing is they like Johnny walker and beer, dont ask me how I know that. They apear like very nice friendly creatures but they are capable of doing bad things if its what the FUCK they want to do. The main reason I like them isd because they doen't exist and neither do I.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 24, 2010)

I . . . - wat?


----------



## Ithyphallic (Dec 24, 2010)

Wolf or orca. I've always been fascinated by wolves, growing up I had alot of wolf statues, pictures, and the wallpaper of my room was a pack of wolves howling at the moon. My dog is a half wolf, and she chose me more than I chose her.

I've always dreamd of orcas, swimming with them, running along the shore beside them, etc. and once near powell river I was swimming way out off a penninsula and a pod swam past me, one came close enough to touch if I wasn't so terrified.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 24, 2010)

coyote, dog, wolf, meat eaters, take what they can when they can, eat what they can when they can, usually dont take shit from other animals, animals in general are powerful, all should be respected and all are tough as shit to survive the backcountry


----------



## Bibritt (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess the dog is my power animal , there loyal , are helpers of mankind , and have lots of courage .


----------



## Nelco (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## CardBoardBox (Dec 31, 2010)

bryanpaul said:


> yup, cheesy thread.....this is what you be doin in like 4th grade but, fuck it i think you can learn alot about somebody's personality.......sooo
> .... if you could be, identify with, or use any animal to describe you what would it be ...WHY?....or even just what's your favorite animal?.....
> 
> I AM A MANATEE .......... gentle, freindly, perfectly content to just chill and float around munchin on seagrass all day...no "jobs" or stressfull hunting to worry about .....no building of a nest or a den cuz of weather...i'm floatin around south florida watchin the fat human girls in bikinis....no natural predators besides idiots runnin me over in their speedboats....straight margaritaville lifestyle all day erryday ......no stress no responsibilities...just a comfy existence to enjoy...plenty of time to ponder all the mysteries of the universe.....EAT, FUCK, FLOAT, CHILL...


 
your power animal, sir, is win. 


When I was a lot younger I was super drawn to wolves. Everything about their behavioral patterns and mannerisms fascinated me. Their clever, loyal and look out for one another. Its odd though, these days I find myself more or less like a cat than anything else. I know it sounds odd but you'd agree if you knew me in person.


----------

